# Drift Breaker transmission help needed!



## spechacek82 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi all, I am new here and have just acquired a drift breaker (536.918400) for free. It seems to be a pretty decent machine considering its age but does need a little TLC. So far after going over everything I came to notice that the transmission gasket is shot and needs to be replaced. Of all the searching I have done to find a gasket or the exact model tranny I have I am lost. I know this that it is a Tecumseh transmission and the I.D. plate is stamped model 735, I get that this is a 700 series transmission but there are several different models. I did look on sears parts direct and the part number is 501701 but of course it is no longer available and any other search I have done for this part number has come up empty. Any help with this would be appreciated. 

P.S. I know there is always the option of making my own gasket from a tube but I really hate that stuff and would only use it as a last resort.

Thanks


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've bought, repaired and sold over a dozen of the Craftsman's with the Tecumseh transmissions before. Not once have I had to open the transmission on one. The base transmission was used on multiple garden tractors and even Gravley units so you might find something through another vendor.


Having said that, there's another option. The physical dimension of the transmission is the same from the 4 hp through the 10 hp unit with one exception. They will physically interchange if you don't mind the possible difference in available gears (from 3 to 5). The one difference is the diameter of the pulley shaft, there are 2 different diameter shafts so you might have to sleeve or replace the pulley in some cases. If you go with one with a lesser number of gears, you might have to rig some form of shifter stop when using that different one.


I've swapped transmissions before and not had a problem. The only issue you need to watch for is the bolts that hold the transmission down. I'm not sure whether this is a 5 hp or 7 hp or greater unit. If it's a larger unit, there's an intermediate shaft in the frame. You need to insure the shoulder bolts on the intermediate shaft stay tight or it can cause damage to the transmission mount. Mounts can be damaged, there's no commercial repair available but there is a shop made option that does work (I developed that myself).


----------

